# MedAssurant



## Danyel1971 (May 22, 2008)

Has anyone worked for MedAssurant?  What are the pro and cons of this company?  And also after doing the week long training there is a test, has anyone taken this test.

Any information is greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Danyel


----------



## vwp0755 (May 22, 2008)

I'm curious to know also.  I have training scheduled with them in 2 weeks.


----------



## Ms.M (May 22, 2008)

How did you guys apply for medassurant


----------



## Danyel1971 (May 23, 2008)

*Medassurant*

To apply just go to their website www.medassurant.com.


----------



## msbrowning (May 23, 2008)

I am interested to know as well, I am scheduled to start training in 2 weeks as well.


----------



## sjones31 (May 25, 2008)

Danyel1971 said:


> Has anyone worked for MedAssurant?  What are the pro and cons of this company?  And also after doing the week long training there is a test, has anyone taken this test.
> 
> Any information is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...




I have worked with the company for a year.They have growing pains. But if you are a flexable person you will be a good canadate for the job. The only down side working for medassurant is that you can go with out work for several weeks to a month with out work. But overall they are all right.


----------



## Chocolatemama (Jun 26, 2008)

*New @ MedAssurant*

I was just hire with MedAssurant remote coder and will start my training on July 7th. I will let you now how I like as I go.  Have been reading alot of thread that have alot of good info.  

Shelly Amos CMA RMA NCICS CPC


----------



## Chocolatemama (Oct 13, 2008)

*MedAssurant eye opener*

I have work with MedAssurant a 3 months and the team I work with is a very rude bunch of people I have work with.   I have alot discuss thread about mesassurant and all the negative thing everyone is saying is true.  Medassurant try to find reason the fire people.  I am really hock that I am still work there and have been trying fire me but i have too much documentation as back.    BEWARE When you work at Medassurant,just sure you have  back up plan.


----------



## mtmette1 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Medassurant*

I also worked there for a short time. My ERC and the coding reviewers are mean, hateful people who make up reasons why the employees need to be fired after a few months. They do not like to be corrected about coding rules, in fact, they make up rules. They lie about the hours. They yell at you when you do not get 40 hrs a week (even though they know they do not have enough work). They refuse to educate the staff correctly and prefer those with no job to work whenever Medassurant feels like having enough work. 

Not a good idea for steady work. Not good training for new coders because they do not follow coding guidelines. ALso, they do not appear to be legitiate as they are not listed with a TAX ID in Maryland at all. If anyone has the TAX ID please post;


----------



## Chocolatemama (Apr 14, 2009)

I still for MedAssurant and I can believe I am still there but I am so tried of them making up crazy rule, they lies about alot of thing such the new rule they put on me yesterday is that there California Law employee can't work over 8 hours day it will be consider overtime.  They are so stupid because I am contractor with them for 40 hours a week not 8 days.  So if I want to work a 10 hours day I can.  I ave been working 10 hours off and on for the last 9 months and then all of sudden I can't do that.  That was the reason why I wanted to work from home is to be able to pick my own hours.  I am of the best coder the my team has and I met all my productivity and hours every week and this how they try to play me.  It is time for me to move on to another job.


----------



## sherryjean27 (Apr 27, 2009)

I will be with them a year in July. Sometimes things get aggravating just like any other job. But work has been really easy the last few weeks. It has been sooooo nice. I have a wonderful lead also.


----------



## akandrew (Apr 29, 2009)

*MedAssurant is a good company*

Hey,

I agree with Bob about being cool.  I have been working with MedAssurant for a year now and actually got a raise last month.  There have been some ups and downs but I am not complaining because in this economy, I have to be thankful for the job I have and that I can work flexible hours at home.  So, my advice is to not complain and just work the 40 hours and enjoy the benefits of working from home.  You might actually start enjoying the work!

Beanie


----------



## bmorin (May 17, 2009)

I have been working with them since July of last year. I also have a friend that has been working with them for more than a year now. I think compared to the in office drama I was dealing with, this job is less stress. I think my largest down time was a week. Once I came out of training, they had over time available and I was able to start taking advantage of that from probably October until about a month ago. I can't complain, it has it's moments. I guess I have been lucky, this is my second lead and so far so good. I have had two good leads. You work when you want to work so long as you have your 40 hours a week. I am able to go back to school so I work around school. You are not stuck to any set hours. I am told that after a year you get a raise. Since I have been with them, I have received three bonuses. There is one mandatory training a month that you receive CEUs for and other than that you have bi weekly phone calls that you must attend, usually about 15 to 20 minutes depending on what needs to be gone over. Other than that, I can't complain for the convenience I have in my job. 

hope this helps

Brandy


----------



## spharrel (May 24, 2009)

hey I wanted to know what are the requirements to get a job with this company, ho wmany years of experience do you need, do you "HAVE" to be certified already and do you have to work during the day and also do they have part-time work?


----------



## msboyce (May 25, 2009)

Can you give me a contact person ..also can you work another job while with them

Ms Boyce,CPC


----------



## biuxi2 (Sep 16, 2009)

*biuxi*

Hi, I am interested to know where I can review for NCICS for test a book or web


----------



## biuxi2 (Sep 16, 2009)

*biuxi*



biuxi2 said:


> Hi, I am interested to know where I can review for NCICS for test a book or web Thank you


----------



## biuxi2 (Sep 16, 2009)

*biuxi*

Hi I need information for NCICS review test.
Thank you


----------



## crdavid (Sep 17, 2009)

How are you doing on your remote coding position with medassurant?


----------

